# Comprar estação Vantage Pro2



## galego85 (7 Dez 2015 às 21:36)

Olá,

Quero comprar uma estação Vantage Pro2 wireless e gostaria de saber se vocês conhecen uma loja chamada Nautic21.

No momento eles têm os melhores preços que eu vi.

Alguma outra sugestão?

Obrigado!


----------



## XtraNO (8 Dez 2015 às 22:53)

galego85 disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Quero comprar uma estação Vantage Pro2 wireless e gostaria de saber se vocês conhecen uma loja chamada Nautic21.
> 
> ...


Eu comprei as minga na tiendafotovoltaica, outro site espanhol, tinha melhores preços há um ano atrás.


----------



## galego85 (19 Dez 2015 às 11:34)

Ontem recebi a minha nova Vantage Pro2 da Nautic21, tudo perfeito


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2015 às 11:36)

galego85 disse:


> Ontem recebi a minha nova Vantage Pro2 da Nautic21, tudo perfeito


Óptimo! Agora só falta a instalação e a partilha de dados!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Jan 2017 às 01:59)

Boas pessoal. Ando aqui com umas ideias...

Alguém conhece este site/loja? 
Parece-me que estão com bons preços.. não? O que acham?

http://www.telescopiomania.pt/termo...B1LByKsP3UoIvcD-hSaTg5dgCAbLurjwNFBoCBl_w_wcB


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2017 às 05:07)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas pessoal. Ando aqui com umas ideias...
> 
> Alguém conhece este site/loja?
> Parece-me que estão com bons preços.. não? O que acham?
> ...



A estação está bastante cara nesse site, tendo em que conta que terá que comprar depois o weatherlink, que nessa loja são mais 199.95€. Até à data as lojas mais baratas que conheço pela net são  a weerspecialist e a tiendafotovoltaica, na weerspecialist a brincadeira toda (estação sem fios+weatherlink+portes) fica em 807.95€, agora nunca lá comprei nada, embora que aqui pelo fórum digam que são de confiança...

https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/weerstations/
http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/ep...s/METEOROLOGIA/ESTACIONES_METEO_PROFESIONALES


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Jan 2017 às 23:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A estação está bastante cara nesse site, tendo em que conta que terá que comprar depois o weatherlink, que nessa loja são mais 199.95€. Até à data as lojas mais baratas que conheço pela net são  a weerspecialist e a tiendafotovoltaica, na weerspecialist a brincadeira toda (estação sem fios+weatherlink+portes) fica em 807.95€, agora nunca lá comprei nada, embora que aqui pelo fórum digam que são de confiança...
> 
> https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/weerstations/
> http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/ep...s/METEOROLOGIA/ESTACIONES_METEO_PROFESIONALES


Muito obrigado. Tenho de ver mesmo esta situação. Grande ajuda


----------

